# Rstones 2



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got the email about Rstones 2 being out. So went to look.
Guess we have to buy the update ? For some reason thought it was updated for free for life but that may have been some of the other software I have bought.
What I don't get is this line in the email ? 

For past customers: if you'd bought rStones version 1 between Dec 1 until Dec 18, we'll offer one free Activation Key for Version 2 (if one was issued before).

I guess hes talking about just recently purchased so sounds like those of us who bought at the beginning have to pay full retail again ???

And if you were to try to d/l the old version from macromonster you can't. For the file download is now a readme to the Rstone 2 product page. Now thats just plain wrong. What if you crash your corel and need to restore on to the same computer which is allowed.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought I can get a free update too . Now it seems not available.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kind of crappy - happy holidays I guess


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

This is why I store installation files and documentation remotely. Dropbox is an excellent free resource and the free amount of storage is more then enough for a lot of installation files. I agree that this is a poor practice when looking at the fact there is a lot of completion in this market.


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just downloaded today. I will let you know if it is worth the extra 49. So far, so good


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

figured you already spent 50 and now another 50 your at the winpcsign price almost. And those of us that got it when it first come out still have to pay full price for the newest version. Not a great way to show support for us that showed support for it earlier.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sure that it wasn't meant to be presented this way but when you look at the Rstones 2 page where it shows the "*Replace shapes with stones*" function, it looks that that was designed to "borrow" other peoples designs off the internet. It just struck me as funny. 
I'm looking forward to the feedback on this macro.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been using it for some time now (beta tester), and IMHO there is no real comparison between the original rStones and rStones 2. The live preview alone is such a time saving feature. Being able to set up a favorite list of stones that I regularly use and other features that were not present in the original.

I do not feel that there is any way to directly compare rStones 2 with WinPCSIgn. The basic WPC software is $99... does not do that much when compared to Corel. WPC Pro 2012 is $389, Corel eats it for lunch when it comes to rhinestones and vectors.
WPC feels very 80s to me. The best thing that WPC has going for it is the sheer number of cutters that it supports.

I guess my point is, if you have Corel Draw, why would you waste money on WPC? (Like I did! ) I personally have not found anything that WPC can do that can't be done quicker and easier in Corel Draw. WPC reminds me of the LXi software.

I paid $49 for the original version of rStones and have made that back and more from the use of the plug-in/macro in the first month of using it.

Do I like rStones 2 when combined with Corel Draw?? You bet I do. 
Can I make more money in less time with rStones 2/Corel Draw compared to WPC Pro 2012?? Again, you bet I do.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks pretty good for the price.


----------



## CharmingStina (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh wow, that's kind of annoying since I just bought rstones in the first week of November. No way am I paying to upgrade. It just makes me like my Easy Stone that much more.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

CharmingStina said:


> Oh wow, that's kind of annoying since I just bought rstones in the first week of November. No way am I paying to upgrade. It just makes me like my Easy Stone that much more.


If you bought it in November, contact who you purchased it from (either Jeff at MacroMonster or Mr. Mishakov at rStones) and let them know this. I'm almost certain that the upgrade will be at no cost for a November purchase date.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ChefScott said:


> If you bought it in November, contact who you purchased it from (either Jeff at MacroMonster or Mr. Mishakov at rStones) and let them know this. I'm almost certain that the upgrade will be at no cost for a November purchase date.


If you read the info on it they said IF you purchased Dec 1- Dec 18 not Nov. Maybe they will change but Jeff is not known for changing things.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

My mistake....December, not November.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ChefScott said:


> My mistake....December, not November.


You think tho they go back farther than 18 days?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

You would think that they would go back a little further Mark.

Is anyone other than Scott using 2 yet?


----------



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is a demo of this software? It appears there was for the first version, but I can't find one for Version 2.

I have sent an e-mail to the company, but haven't heard back yet.


Thank you!
Kim


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

firerose617 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a demo of this software? It appears there was for the first version, but I can't find one for Version 2.
> 
> I have sent an e-mail to the company, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> ...


No demos. You buy and if you don't like oh well. There should be a discussion about this and the one time install in another topic. Search rstones and you should find it.


----------



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for your response - I did get a message back from the company and it appears they don't offer demos anymore.

From reading thru the posts, I find there are alot of people that seem to like it - so hopefully it is a good choice for a beginner
on a budget.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

rStones2 is a very good plug-in for CorelDRAW. Is it for a beginner in rhinestones, yes, but you have to spend time working with it to understand how it works. Documentation is minimal at best, but IMHO it really does not need it. Will it turn you into an overnight rhinestone designer...nope, but then again no software can do that.

Out of all the rhinestone software I have I use rStones2 (and the original rStones) more than any of the others. As long as you are comfortable using CorelDRAW, rStones2 just becomes another tool to master.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I am really thinking of getting it. I screen print, heat transfer vinyl, inkjet transfers, sublimation, vinyl signs. I usually buy rhinestone at show and just press them on. But my wife and daughter really seem interested in doing their own. I would do all software and cut the templates. This macro seems real cheap. Is it really worth it. I don't mind spending but hate wasting it. I can get the oobling software at a discount but its lots more money and I use Corel all the time.


----------



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the great information The price is right for a beginner and it's worth a try


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

ChefScott said:


> Out of all the rhinestone software I have I use rStones2 (and the original rStones) more than any of the others.



What all do you have Scott?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What I want to see is a design done with Rstones 1 vs Rstone 2 w/o any fixing to see if Rstones algorithm is really better.
With no Demo you can't compare unless you buy and then theres no money back.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> What I want to see is a design done with Rstones 1 vs Rstone 2 w/o any fixing to see if Rstones algorithm is really better.
> With no Demo you can't compare unless you buy and then theres no money back.


What algorithm are you referring to?....

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

katruax said:


> What algorithm are you referring to?....
> 
> Kevin


Da ones that put the stone on the objects.


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am new to stones so have lots of questions. 

I have Drawstone and am playing with it to learn it. No documentation to speak of. 

I am trying to do what should be simple text, but can not getting the effect I want. It's going to take a bit of manipluation. Is this normal for most programs like this?

Does anyone have any comparisons between Drawstone and Rstone?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

agile4 said:


> Does anyone have any comparisons between Drawstone and Rstone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


When I started with Rhinestones over a year ago now I started with Rstones v1.0... At the time DrawStones had a couple features RStones didn't so I purchased it as well...

Now with RStones v2.0 the two programs have a pretty similar feature set... I would personally give the edge to RStones v2.0 now...

Honestly I don't think the average person having DRAWStones would see a huge benefit to having RStones but for the minimal investment I figure why not have both... 

RStones in my experience is significantly faster plus now it has a few features DRAWStones doesn't... 

Both are great Macros for the money... My only gripe is the licensing of both Macros... In the software world I've never heard of buying software and then if you replace hardware or get a new computer you have to buy it again... Seems likely a very odd licensing setup... 



agile4 said:


> I am new to stones so have lots of questions.
> 
> I am trying to do what should be simple text, but can not getting the effect I want. It's going to take a bit of manipluation. Is this normal for most programs like this?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of rhinestones!!! Rhinestone design in general does take some know how... So yes it's normal to have to adjust and manipulate especially when dealing with text no matter what rhinestone software you are using...


Kevin


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually, with Drawstones, I bought it when I had Corel X3 or 4, and have gone up to X6 and not had to pay for the newer versions.

Plus, I recently had a computer crash and had no problem getting them to reissue an activation key.

Drawstone comes with a 5 try trial version....Not really enough to learn it, but to get an idea.

Wish Rstone2 had that. I've been burned by bad software so many times in my life, I usually won't buy it without trying it.

Later.

Tom


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

agile4 said:


> Actually, with Drawstones, I bought it when I had Corel X3 or 4, and have gone up to X6 and not had to pay for the newer versions.
> 
> Plus, I recently had a computer crash and had no problem getting them to reissue an activation key.
> 
> ...


That's good news... I know with Rstones they make it very clear.. New computer or mod to existing one will require a new purchase... 

Kevin


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Being this is my first experience with them, let me ask you a question.

I am just doing a 8.5" x 1/2" line of text. I am assuming that I can expect to have to do some manual manipulation, like delete random stones, or move them, right?

Also, is there any guidelines as to what size stone to use in a given situation for text? I'm beginning to think text might be the hardest nut to crack.

Tom


----------



## hollyberry1615 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wish I had read this before I bought my macro. In my opinion this is the worst ever. First there are no real instructions with the macro. The You tube videos are basic and don't really tell you have to put the stones on a shape you want. I have not been able to do anything with it at all. Wish I would have saved my money and bought Easy stone! 

Is there any demo on how to make a Jpeg into a pattern in R-stone. I tried it and the first time it would not save the SVG file the right way. The second time I could not get the object lines to delete. Honestly better off creating a image in corel and adding the circles.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hollyberry1615 said:


> Wish I had read this before I bought my macro. In my opinion this is the worst ever. First there are no real instructions with the macro. The You tube videos are basic and don't really tell you have to put the stones on a shape you want. I have not been able to do anything with it at all. Wish I would have saved my money and bought Easy stone!
> 
> Is there any demo on how to make a Jpeg into a pattern in R-stone. I tried it and the first time it would not save the SVG file the right way. The second time I could not get the object lines to delete. Honestly better off creating a image in corel and adding the circles.




Hello Holly,

Starting out with rhinestones can be very frustrating at first... We've all been there... We have in our mind something we want to create and we just want to create it!... You will soon discover as most of us have it's not so easy...

RStones is a great Macro for the money... It's what I started with too... But it does lack on the instructional part so we are kind of left to our own devices to figure things out.. and as you well know this can be frustrating!!!


Most rhinestone programs work very similarly in that we create a path and add stones to that path...

You asked about taking a JPG and converting it into a rhinestone pattern... Here's an example...

Easy Stone

Here we just are using CorelDRAW to convert our JPG to a simple line version and then adding stones to those lines... So you would convert the JPG with CorelDRAW... Then with Rstones add your stones to the path just as I show in the video...

Now if you want to take up one notch to a more difficult JPG... 

Easy Stone

Here we just a JPG as a reference and create a checkered flag design... HEre we don't actually "convert" the jpg per se... We are just using it as a guide to create our design...

Everything you see us do you can do with Rstones too...

Now if you're looking to take a photograph and convert it into a rhinestone pattern that you would actually use... Well then mostly you're just being silly.... LOL I've yet to see any program that does a great job at that... Photographs are made up of hundreds of colors... For rhinestones we want 1-6 colors max... Hard to represent a true full color photograph in 6 colors....

Hopefully that helps with some of the frustration?...

Keep plugging away and you'll get it....

Kevin


----------



## hollyberry1615 (Nov 19, 2012)

I downloaded the Easy stone and I am going to be a convert. So far so it is amazing. Easy to use and great instructions. Love it. Will need to practice though.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW at 269 it better be. Keep all the free vaules and drop the price might give it a shot but WOW and I didn't see a demo version. Is there one ?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Save your money. I won't put in a public forum but if you want to know the truth PM me. 

I wouldn't put it past this person and the other are one of the same and a self promotion.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sben763 said:


> Save your money. I won't put in a public forum but if you want to know the truth PM me.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past this person and the other are one of the same and a self promotion.


Honestly Sean if you have an AXE to grind this probably isn't the place to do it... 

But I'm happy to discuss the issue in public if you want...

That said if you look at the post I replied to the person who made the post already was using Easy Stone and had a question on how to convert a JPG to a rhinestone pattern with Rstones.

My reply was about just that... Converting a JPG to a rhinestone pattern...

*"So you would convert the JPG with CorelDRAW... Then with Rstones add your stones to the path just as I show in the video..."*

There is nothing self promoting about that...

Kevin


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You respond to this post but not my emails. So if you want to discuss in public the admit what you did and give me back my money.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sben763 said:


> You respond to this post but not my emails. So if you want to discuss in public the admit what you did and give me back my money.


Admit what I did?... 

What I did was sell you a copy of CorelDRAW X6 right?... Almost immediately you responded after getting your package that you tried to sign up for a free CorelDRAW X6 Membership that comes with every copy of CorelDRAW X6 and apparently you were unable to register this free membership....

I responded that I didn't know anything about the FREE membership as I never tried to use it.... This was August of last year...

Then we fast forward 5 months after not hearing another word from you and I get this from you...

January 25th... Some 5 months later

*"**Thought I let you know that copy you sold me is no good I should have known after the membership stuff wouldn't work and I questioned it. Corel is investigating to the exact problem. They said its either a pirate copy or was part of a large amount of copies that were stolen."*

To which I responded....

*"That's pretty strange for sure... If it's a pirated copy they did a good job faking it being the CD is screen printed just like the real thing and the CD cover is printed just like the real thing... *
*I have purchased all my OEM software from OEM Store for years and never had a problem.... *

*If it is stolen maybe they too didn't even know it was stolen?...*

*Let me know what you find out..."*


You make it sound like we went out of our way to swindle and dupe you which is just not factual... I know what we shipped you.. .We shipped you a real CD in a real package... I don't think you would deny that...

Now I suppose what we shipped you could have been a stolen copy... Obviously I didn't drive up to Canada and rob Corel for a few hundred copies of CorelDRAW... But I would doubt my vendor would be dealing in stolen merchandise as I have bought from them for years...

I can tell you I am using a copy I purchased from the same vendor at the same time I purchased the copy I sold you and it works fine... That's not to say the problem you are having is not a real problem.... I think the issue for me is you came back 5 months after you initially purchased and then you say yep CorelDRAW says it's pirated or one of a large amount of stolen copies that they are investigating what the deal really is....

So I'm still not even sure I'm the one to make it "right" with you... I think had we not waited 5 months to deal with the issue you are having then that probably would of been better.

I guess have your contact with Corel give me a call and maybe we can get it sorted out?... 

I know one thing... I didn't swindle of dupe you out of anything as your initial post implied... 

You have an unresolved issue, I get that... You want some resolution I get that too... But as I said... Really this should of been dealt with when you initially purchased 6 months ago and it's not my fault that it wasn't... I've had no communication with you after 08-20-13 until just recently 01-25-13.

Kevin


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

From what I can see, and my experience, Corel has begun an aggressive program to stop piracy of their software. 

I had been running X5 for over a year. I bought it thinking it was legitimate and had no indication it was bogus. It ran fine all that time. 

After more than a YEAR, I suddenly get a popup window (from Corel) when I tried to launch it, saying my Serial Number was invalid and had been registered over 100 times.

I called Corel and discussed it with them. Turns out, this is a very common problem for them. There are thousands of bogus copies out there and being sold via Amazon, eBay and even reputable vendors who are not aware they have been supplied with bootleg software or packages that the serials have been compromised on.

Personally, I didn't think anyone would go to the trouble of duplicating the CD/DVD and packaging to bootleg it, but apparently, they do. And, with the super Epson printers out there, you can easily print the DVD itself.

What Corel has done with all of this, is if you call them about it, they sell you the full package as a download for the upgrade price. Sure beats the $500 full price.

Good luck with this guys. Hope you can work it out.

Tom


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I questioned when the Membership didn't work. Just recently Corel started an Anti piracy program. You assured me several times it was legit when I bought it. Then I go to update it and can't. Contact Corel and is pirated. You said let me know what you find out. I did and the next 6 emails go unanswered. So it's my fault that Corel started a antipiracy campaign 5-6 months after you sold me a copy that is pirated. 

Since the package was open you could have switched the disc with a legit one making the defense it was screenprinted so they went out of their way and the packaging print was real. What you can't have switch out the cover also. You seem to know they were real. 

I'm glad your the one who posted all this and show what kind of business you conduct and how you handle it. You act like I didn't contact you after but untrue. You did dupe me as you are the one who took my money and although the amount is not going to make or break me its the principal of the matter. Yes Corel did offer the upgrade price but I have a legit X5 so I didn't need the pirated copy to use the upgrade option. I wish I had contacted Corel right after the membership issue but you said all that content was on the disc and not to worry about it. My guess is to passify me long enough so I couldn't file a claim.


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Kevin,

I tried to PM you about something but it said your private message storage was full.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

agile4 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I tried to PM you about something but it said your private message storage was full.


Hello Tom,

I have to clean my box.... If you want you can email me at [email protected]?

Kevin


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

Man I'm hoping that the X6 that you sold me isn't a pirate version also. but going off the timeline here, sben and I bought off the same post in the for sale section here. you said you sold it because you liked using X5 better, well clearly you had more than one copy that you sold so something is up here....this is BS dude and FU%%ED UP !!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You won't be able to update it. X5 they have started to kill the bad copies. X6 as of right now they haven't and Corel has been offering a special price but for how long and how much. 

I wonder how many more of us Kevin has taken. I thought it was strange it didn't get posted as sold soon as I purchased it. Filing with PayPal piracy department and anyone else in the same boat should do the same.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont know what you paid for your corel but I bought an x5 for 50 bucks and an x6 for 75 bucks off ebay. Both worked, serial was a sticker inside the box... the jacket looks pretty real, sticker on the cd was good and corel accepted the serial and activation, and hell, I've updated it once or twice and reinstalled on a new machine.

For the price, I say great... do I have my doubts, yes.

As for the easystone software, I've been using it for over a year now, and Kevin's done a great job with his program, along with making HOURS of instructions on how to use it. I have easystone and winpcsign. I wish I had videos to watch in winpc sign to do anything, but I dont and that was a 300 dollar waste+ the 2012 upgrade of 200. The only thing I do still in winpcsign is fill and outline letters. It requires less work than in corel.

For what I paid for easystone, I received HOURS of video and even learned a hell of a lot about corel, and got someone that I could ask a question to, and received a reply in english 

When it really comes down to it, both easystone and rstones are both macros. If you sat down and picked up the corel manual, you could basically figure out how to do all the stuff that the macro does on your own, but it will take 25x the time to do it. These macros can't do anything that coreldraw doesnt already do. However in my opinion with easystone, you have a developer who actually uses the product. It was basically designed to meet their needs and solve their problems. I believe when I first tried rstones 2 years ago, the developer said they arent in the rhinestone business just the software business.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

in your eyes his software may be good but your supporting a THIEF AND A LIAR ....I've talked with sben and kevin told him the exact same lie about the software, he can't say that he didn't know he was selling illegal copy's....


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ill second that your supporting someone ripping people off for a living. Would you buy a stolen iPad. I know some would but all your doing is supporting criminals. I know of 1 other person but they would like to remain anonymous for what ever reason so that makes 3. Not only that I almost think the person coming toward the top on here saying how good easy stones is so great in a Rstones thread might actually be the developer or one of his buddies.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I don't know anything about your deals, other than what you say. I didnt buy coreldraw from him, but, hey, this is america. If you can prove that he knowingly sold you pirated software, I think you should have no problem getting your money back from paypal or your credit card company.

Other than being a fan of a program, I'm just here like you, trying to assist people in a hobby that I enjoy and to learn. Like you, I speak about the equipment I own and have owned and the software that I have use and have tried. I have no loyalty or friendship to anyone on this forum and I have no reason to bash anyone either (ecxept the guy who sold me my POS DTG machine). 

Fortunately for me, my experience was the polar opposite of yours, sben and your anonymous friend.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I just messages that person trying to get them to post now that Danny has come forward. Problem with PayPal and most credit card companies you only have 45 days I hope everyone taken reports it though. I was told with enough complaints they can make exceptions.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys you know sometimes there is a perfectly simple explanation... It doesn't always have to be someone is out to swindle someone.... It's easy to jump to conclusions sure... I've been guilty of doing the same thing...

Honestly this forum probably isn't the place to discuss all this because it has nothing really to do with the reason this thread was posted to begin with....

That said I will tell you what I know....

What I know is I purchased 5 copies of CorelDRAW X6 to upgrade my machines from X5 from a software reseller that I have dealt with for years and never had an issue... Because I bought 5 copies I was able to buy those copies at a discount....

After installing one copy I decided I didn't want to upgrade my other 4 machines and sold those 4 copies... So yes that means I told more than one person that I bought X6 and decided I'm sticking with X5... Does that make me a liar?... Not when I bought 5 copies to begin with. I bought the 5 copies to get the discount I got. No real conspiracy there.

As best to my knowledge and I'm about 99% certain I'm correct but this was 6 months ago... sben has been the only one of the 4 who has contacted me that think they have a problem with what I sold them....

So if it makes you feel better to say I'm *"ripping people off for a living"* and I'm a *"thief and a liar "* then I guess go right on posting these things...

sben I told you to have your Corel contact, contact me regarding your problem and I would look into the matter...

I would add that I think it's pretty foolish to continue this ranting... I think people get it... and to say others who have posted like ifusion their experiences and you comment it's likely my buddy posting on my behalf... It's just more incorrect assumptions on your part...

If any of you still have a problem just give me a call... My number is posted... I would be happy to discuss it further with you. I don't know what more I can do other than that...

Kevin


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

katruax said:


> Guys you know sometimes there is a perfectly simple explanation... It doesn't always have to be someone is out to swindle someone.... It's easy to jump to conclusions sure... I've been guilty of doing the same thing...
> 
> Honestly this forum probably isn't the place to discuss all this because it has nothing really to do with the reason this thread was posted to begin with....
> 
> ...


I've always been a by the seat of my pants kind of guy, so with that being said I guess I should have tried to contact you first before I called you a liar and thief on this public forum, I'm not sure what will come out of this but from here out I will contact you privately before I say anyting else about this on the forum.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@katruax so will you be giving those members a refund for the software they purchased since the licenses don't seem to be working?

To be clear, we do not allow software sales on T-Shirt Forums for this very reason. There are too many complicated licensing and legal issues to deal with. I looked back and I removed this item from the classifieds just a few days after it was posted and let Kevin know why it was removed.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Rodney said:


> @katruax so will you be giving those members a refund for the software they purchased since the licenses don't seem to be working?
> 
> To be clear, we do not allow software sales on T-Shirt Forums for this very reason. There are too many complicated licensing and legal issues to deal with. I looked back and I removed this item from the classifieds just a few days after it was posted and let Kevin know why it was removed.


Hello Rodney,

I have contacted the two that have posted in this thread and will work it out with them... Trust me I'm not out to take advantage of anyone...

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is suppose to be about Rstones 2 not this corel/ebay situation.
So if you guys want to start a new topic about it go ahead or take it private please.


----------

